# Разное > Толкучка >  П.С.Дейнекин "Проверено небом"

## simsim

Высылается наложенным платежом книга П.С.Дейнекина "Проверено небом":
http://www.moscowbooks.ru/book.asp?id=558017
Стоимость книги - 500 рублей плюс стоимость пересылки ценной бандеролью. Заявки можно отправлять на адрес: simonov71@mail.ru

----------


## Nazar

Я думаю тема для барахолки.
Куда и едем.

----------

